# 32



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Ive been using the 32 lashed for about 4 years now and i love them except they have basically completely fallen apart. Has anyone tryed the new 32 fruits?


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

'08/'09 lashed here, so good so far, loving them more than the Prions I bought years ago. Comfty, light, no pain, warm, flexible, perfect.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm Rockin last years Lashed and loving them, they are a little bit of a bitch to get out of this year for some reason at 24 I wouldn't expect my foot size to really change but short of that no problems at all. and as for you boots falling apart after 4 years depending on how much you ride what do you expect??


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

dcp, of corse they falling apart. i ride 4 to 5 times a week for 4 years theyve lasted longer then i thought they would. Ive been completely satisfied with them and im probaby gunna get a new pair i just saw the fruits and they looked pretty sick and i havent seen anyone with them so why not look into them.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I know a guy that got them and really likes them. Good and flexy if thats what you like. He said the velcro straps are actually functional too.


----------

